# Which makes a better pet: Male or Female?



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

I was just wondering what opinions would come up in asking which would make a better pet. a male or female.

Granted, MUCH would depend on it's human to interact with it properly.

Personally, I have only had male cats in the past. Mostly by chance since all but one cat that I have "owned" were homeless or unwanted cats which turned out to be male. The one cat that I have now is the only one that I've picked out from a litter of kittens. He was born in my brothers home and the first time I saw him he was only two days old. I fell in love with him instantly and claimed him as mine. That was a bit over 19-1/2 years ago. 

I'm going to be "adopting" a kitten in about a week from now and I could choose either a male or female. In a way, I perfer males, but that is only because as a rule they get a little larger. This time, I'd like to go by personality.

If this were a poll, which would be your answer?

A: Male
B: Female
C: Doesn't matter

Dutchman


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I would say that it doesn't matter. Some think that males are maybe a little mushier, and that may be their personal experience, but I've been owned by both sexes and that is not always true. Especially now where I have two male kittens and two female kittens, I have yet to find a trait that is strictly male or strictly female. I would forget what sex each kitten is, and focus on which personality you are more drawn to.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

C 
I think the best thing to do is get a kitten that has a personality that will mesh with the personality of the cat you already have. Since you already have a male, I think added either a male or female would be fine. Only thing is though, your cat is 19 1/2 years old?! That's pretty old! I might be worried about the kitten pestering your older cat.


----------



## tarpshack (Jul 27, 2004)

Yea... not as much of a difference between male and female when they're fixed. I'll just echo what everyone says, but it's a much better idea to find the cat with a personality that matches you. Sex has much less to do with it. Good luck!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd side on the side of males. They're easygoing, not as obsessed as females and will happily do whatever you want


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm curious as to what you mean by "obsessed"? I guess some males are more laidback, but I certainly would not count on every male to be that way. Some are very energetic and clingy. As far as happily doing whatever you want, you must have gotten very lucky RarePuss, that doesn't sound like almost any cat (male or female) that I know! :lol:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> I'm curious as to what you mean by "obsessed"? I guess some males are more laidback, but I certainly would not count on every male to be that way. Some are very energetic and clingy. As far as happily doing whatever you want, you must have gotten very lucky RarePuss, that doesn't sound like almost any cat (male or female) that I know! :lol:


What I post i do based mostly on my own personal experiences. I had a female before marsh for many years, she had a horrible temperament, so i went through the ringer with her enough times in my life. If i knew how to perform an exorcism, i'd do it on her, it was THAT bad. 

Marsh is a sweatheart, but i firmly believe it's because he came from a responsible breeder who breeds more for temperament and love, than for the beautiful cats - although marsh is definitely a looker  Our breeder held, kissed and worked on these babies since day one - she handpicks the mating couple and only breeds cats with the best temperament. She mixed LaPerms and Munchkins for maximum output - cats who are smart, sensitive, like dogs, who love you, follow you around and ultimately become lapcats. Who will never bite, scratch or injure you in any way. My breeder, when i was getting my cat, said that if i wanted a lapcat who'll be more laid back with less energy, i really should get a male, they're more mushy and will bond with you more closely 

So NO, i didn't luck out, i just did my homework when getting a cat and paid to get it _right_ the second time around  When i hear that people get amazing cats from shelters, then i say "THEY" lucked out


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I really think it's the individual. Though I've often heard that males are more cuddly than females, in my experience sex does not matter much. I've had an equal of number each in my life ... I've had some wonderfully loving females, and some really obnoxious males. So definately, I'd have to say, it's the cat, not the sex. 

Dutchman, I know you spend a lot of time with this litter. Pick the kitten that appeals the most to you to keep, don't worry about sex too much.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Both my kitties ultimately chose me, not the other way around. They both came from a shelter, and I'm not sure if it was me or they who lucked out more - they're wonderful, even if they do nothing I tell them to :lol: 

Otis is more affectionate, but also more vocal. Jazz is more playful, but also more timid. I don't think its the result of them being male or female, just of them being Otis and Jazz, the same way me and my sister are very different in personality... I say go with your gut


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*The reason I asked the question is:*

The reason I asked this question is that in a short while I am going to be adopting another kitten. As some of you might know I've been working with three feral kittens for a while. Besides making sure that they have had plenty of enough food and fresh water I've been spending 6 to 8 hours a day around them. I've made in my opinion pretty good progess with them. I've gained their trust and am able to pick them up and pet them. In a couple of days, all three of them will be taken in to be spayed/neutered, exam, test, treated as needed for fleas and worm, shots, ect ect. One of these kittens, once having a clean bill of health, I'm going to adopt for myself, and at the right time, I'll very carefully find homes for the other two.

I cannot tell the difference at all between the three kittens. The are all totally black, with medium long hair. I've come to the conclusion that the one I adopt for myself is once they've been to the vet and have a clean bill of health, the first one I can get on my lap to pet is the one that I'll adopt and bring it into my home. The other's I will continue to care for but they will have to remain outside for awhile. 

I'm only guessing these kittens to be about 4-1/2 months old. They could be a little older. From what I understand about feral's I'll have my work cut out for me to make "my kitty" a good, indoor cat. I'm retired so I have a great deal of time on my hands to spend with it. 

My old cat "David" who turned 19-1/2 years old last month might get his nose bent out of shape but he'll get used to the idea. It may take some time for "my kitty" to adjust to be a indoor cat since it has lived outdoors all of it's life but I'm sure all would agree that it would live a lot longer.

My old cat David, is not going to be interested in playing with the kitten. But that shouldn't be much of a problem. My room mate has a cat about 3 years old that is very playfull and I'm sure he would enjoy having a playmate.

Only time will tell how all three cats are going to get along, and since I live in a travel trailer, I'm sure it's going to be very interesting!!! LOL

Dutchman


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

> When i hear that people get amazing cats from shelters, then i say "THEY" lucked out :wink:


That's unfortunate that you think so.....some of the most amazing cats I've known are rescues. It's "predictability" that keeps people from adopting homeless animals


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

IMO males make better pets. But I have more females, of course.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Dutchman -- I think it really depends. I know breeders with males who are more hyper, and breeders with females who are more hyper. I know shelter kitty males who are hyper, and I know shelter kitty females who are hyper. It doesn't matter where the cat comes from -- all males will never fall into one category, same as all females. They are still individuals. 

If you can't tell the difference, then just sit with them and get to know them as much as possible -- take your time, and like you said -- see which one picks you! 

PS -- my shelter kitties are "amazing" -- and I think it's because I took my time and got to know them, as well as many other cats in the process. I agree that someone who closes their eyes and points is "lucking out" by getting an amazing cat -- but there are plenty amazing cats in shelters, it's just always best to get to know them first to see if they are a good match for you.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Go with whatever cat suits you the best personality wise, sex of the cat doesn't really matter in my opinion.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> > When i hear that people get amazing cats from shelters, then i say "THEY" lucked out :wink:
> 
> 
> That's unfortunate that you think so.....some of the most amazing cats I've known are rescues. It's "predictability" that keeps people from adopting homeless animals


I agree with you, there's definitely a stigma that I feel about shelter animals, but then again, i've been burned before, and as they say, 'once burned, twice shy'  I have seen quite a lot of examples where in a household of two or more animals, the more expressive, outgoing, friendly and loving cat is usually the one that came from a _responsible _breeder.


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*I really didn't believe gender was much of a factor.*

I really didn't believe that gender was much of a factor but I was and still am interested in the opinions of others. It was just by chance that all the cats that I've had were males. I'm 62 years old and I have had a cat or two most of my life. The only female cat that I've had experence with is a two month period that I was "Cat-Sitting" while my neighbors were on a extended vacation. "Kia" a purbreed sealpoint Siamese was very affectionate and spent a great deal of time in my lap. She would have nothing to do with the girlfriend that I had at the time..

I believe that both cats and dogs have a way on knowing and can choose a human that will love and provide for them. There was a period of time that I didn't have a cat. I was more or less into Poodles. I had a string of bad luck and lost three of them within a two year period. I live in California, right after loosing my last poodle I had to make a trip to Florida. While there I looked at the classified ad's. I found a ad, "Free Poodle (mix) to a good home." I called the number listed and the woman who had the dog said that she had just had a baby and things were not working out with the dog in the home. She gave me the address along with instructions on how to get to her home, BUT she also told me that I wouldn't even be able to get near her dog, as she really hated men. I took my chances and went to see "her". She was in the back yard when I got there and the owner escorted me there. I sat down in a lawn chair and within two minutes time "Cherie" was in my lap, licking my face!!!. I never have forgotten the expression on the face of the lady. I had "Cherie" for quite a few years. She was a very loving and affectionate pet. When I brought home my present cat, "David" home, she "adopted" him. He was just a little thing, but old enough to leave his momma. I don't know how many times I saw Cheri washing him or the two of them sleeping together. It was a very sad time for me when I had to put her down.

Which of these three kittens I decide to keep for myself will be by personality instead of gender.

Sorry I got so long winded!!! LOL LOL

Dutchman


----------

